

Superbad - ownedthx
http://superbad.com/

======
aethr
[http://superbad.com/robots.txt](http://superbad.com/robots.txt)

    
    
        # Dear Robot,
        #
        # How does it feel to be a robot?
        #
        # I used to wish I was a robot.
        #
        # And a friend of mine when I was
        # growing up used to think that
        # everyone else was a robot.
        #
        # I thought that might be some sort
        # of signal that he needed counseling.
        #
        # Okay, robot.
        #
        # Talk to  you later.

------
shubhamjain
Am I the only one who is missing the context? I don't get what is the point of
this website.

~~~
superfad
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superbad_(website)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superbad_\(website\))

------
aric
Hell.com was in a league of its own in this genre. Those were the days. It's
fittingly tragic that it's now reduced to a landing page of ads.

~~~
icelancer
Wow, it sure was. Did anyone expose what it was actually all about, since it
claimed to have a membership site or something?

Ah the days of entering in random URLs and seeing what happened...

~~~
mirimir
I was a member, bought back my soul, and had a hell.com email address for
years. As aric said, it was a cabal of artists and designers, mostly using
Flash. There were discussion boards, spaces to explore, and so on.

The associated site [http://www.cygne-noir.com/](http://www.cygne-noir.com/)
is still up, but with just an image. There's probably a login somewhere, but
you must know the URL. And [http://final.org/](http://final.org/) is for sale.
But [http://www.8081.com/home/](http://www.8081.com/home/) and
[http://www.medialounge.org/](http://www.medialounge.org/) are still there,
and seem much as I recall.

------
TD-Linux
[http://yyyyyyy.info/](http://yyyyyyy.info/) (sound, sometimes NSFW)

[http://fauux.neocities.org/Love.html](http://fauux.neocities.org/Love.html)

~~~
zorbash
[http://www.kalx.com/](http://www.kalx.com/)
[http://wwwwwww.jodi.org/](http://wwwwwww.jodi.org/)

------
dmschulman
This was one of the first websites that got me interested in becoming a web
developer. Classic web right here

------
honestcoyote
[http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/](http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/)

Working until 3 AM in 1997. My first development job. jodi's page gets sent to
me by a friend or from slashdot or word.com or whatever. And this bit of
mystery, while DJ Shadow or Tricky or Lycia plays in the background, was
completely beautiful and overwhelming to a sleep-deprived me.

------
lmz
Why is Mytho's comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9603201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9603201)
marked dead? That was the first comment from the user and it appears to be on
topic.

------
nathell
Polish only (so you'd likely not be able to appreciate the typos and
orthographic errors), early 2000s, but the page itself is worth looking at:

[http://www.web_4_all.republika.pl/](http://www.web_4_all.republika.pl/)

~~~
plug
Haha. This really reminds me of the very first webpage I ever made, in... 2000
I think? I created a series of images of a lens flare turning a magenta
background into a white flash, turned it into an animated gif and used that as
the background tile. Eye-watering stuff. I knew I'd finally found what I
wanted to do :P

------
Cloudy
website art?

[http://11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111...](http://111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111.com)

------
zaynetro
[http://www.theuselessweb.com/](http://www.theuselessweb.com/)

------
singingfish
Aha my go to test site when I'm sick of google.com and example.com.

